# Confused.. What do you feel like after a chemical pregnancy / early miscarriage?



## lu-is

I Had a chemical pregnancy last cycle and Im still feeling all off and icky.. (July 9 - Aug 11). Is it normal to still have some odd feelings and pregnancy symptoms two weeks later? The bleeding started on August 11, was a brighter red then my usual periods with some clots and not too heavy but the cramps were far worse than AF. Bleeding lasted about 4 days; the last day wasnt even that much bleeding.
A week after the start of the bleeding I still felt pregnant sometimes, nausea in the evenings, sooo tired, light cramping, & ovary pain about 10 days after. Could that have been ovulation symptoms or related to the chemical pregnancy?

Now it is over 2 weeks since my period/bleeding started and Im still getting slightly nauseous every evening, so very tired, vivid dreams, having more frequent bowel movements, fuller breasts, increased saliva, & milky white CM among other feelings that remind me of my first pregnancy. Overall, I just feel off.. &#61516; So many pregnancy symptoms.. surely my mind and body must be messing with me!

Does this sound normal following an early miscarriage?

Thank you for your help, I feel so confused.. :wacko:


----------



## wonders10

I'm sorry :hugs: 

What I have learned from reading this and other boards is that all women react differently to a mc, emotionally and physically. 

I had a mmc at 8 weeks, however I always felt my symptoms were very mild from the beginning. However I did note that they seemed to fade completely around the time I learned the baby's heart stopped at 6w2d. Once I actually miscarried and passed everything, the only physical symptoms I had were cramping for a couple days and incredibly bad acne for a month. Emotionally, I was a mess and my hormones felt completely off, again for a good month until I got my first AF. 

Is it possible you are pregnant again? I wouldn't think symptoms would be so strong after such an early loss (meaning they are just beginning to emerge in any pregnancy), but again, I'm not an expert. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## sma1588

I just went through a chemical as well and I noticed I still had sensitive nipples and a few other symptoms for a few days but they went away now. all I have is some weird cramps again but bleeding was really light. im hoping I get pregnant again this cycle though


----------



## minties

My chemical ended in a slightly late and light period. No cramps or anything out of the ordinary. Any chance you are pregnant again?


----------



## sma1588

After reading alot on other groups ive found alot of women getting pregnant the very next cycle. So if the symptoms continue I would test. Also have u had blood test done to make sure hcg is back down


----------

